# Tell me about eTools ...



## Jeff Wilder (Mar 31, 2005)

Sell me on it, or scare me away from it.  Is there an online resource for expansions (e.g., so I wouldn't have to type in all the crunch from my newly-arrived _Sandstorm_?  Is it difficult to use for a savvy, but non-technical, Windows XP user?

Please ... any and all issues you'd like to share.  I'm considering the purchase, but I don't want to tackle anything but a shallow learning curve, and my goal is to save effort, not expend more.


----------



## talmar (Mar 31, 2005)

Well, if you really want to know all there is about eTools then you should head on over to Code Monkey Publishing.

http://www.codemonkeypublishing.com

On the left, there are several broken out menu's.  One is called "eTools Central".  There are links to the eTools Forums, eTools Program Overview, eTools Data Set FAQ.  If you ask any question on the forums you'll get about a dozen answers inside of minutes.

There is also a link to some screenshots somewhere, I can't find it right off hand but have posted the question on their message boards.  Keep in mind thought that the shots will be dated, much more functionality has been added since these screenshots.

On a more personal note,  I've invested about $180.00 in eTools to date.  I love this program and use it exclusively for NPC's, treasure, my PC's, spell lists etc.  I get just about every WotC data set when they're released and use the program at the game table when I'm dm'ing.  It's my most used and most valuable DM'ing aid.


----------



## Lhorgrim (Mar 31, 2005)

I have e-tools and really like it.  I am not a programmer, and do not feel comfortable tinkering with programs.  I am an experienced XP user though, and the learning curve for the basic functions of e-tools is very easy IMO.  

The negative, from my experience, is that codemonkey is the only place I have found datasets for etools, and they have not been released very rapidly.  Once the product comes out from WoTC, it can be some time before that info is available for the program.

I would be surprised to see Sandstorm data updates any time soon.  A techncally proficient person may be able to add the pertinent rules on their own, but I can't.

I would suggest e-tools for a person that wants a more vanilla game, because the Core rules seem well supported.


----------



## talmar (Mar 31, 2005)

eTools screenshots


http://www.codemonkeypublishing.com/etools_preview/preview.htm


----------



## talmar (Mar 31, 2005)

Lhorgrim said:
			
		

> The negative, from my experience, is that codemonkey is the only place I have found datasets for etools, and they have not been released very rapidly.  Once the product comes out from WoTC, it can be some time before that info is available for the program.




The main reason for this though is because when CodeMonkey got approval to create and release data sets they had 2 1/2 years of books to catch up with.  Also, they don't get advanced copies of the books.  They have to wait to start creating the data set until the book is on the FLGS shelves.They're pretty close to being caught up though, Complete Adventurer is scheduled to be released mid-April and that was just released earlier this month.


----------



## Jeff Wilder (Mar 31, 2005)

I can't seem to find the cost of the data sets.  I've looked in the Zoo Store under Data Sets, but it keeps presenting only the core rules.  What am I missing?

EDIT: Never mind.  Well-hidden links.

I have to admit, I'm impressed at how much they've converted and are offering.  Looks like I'll be buying.  Thanks, all.


----------



## DM_Jeff (Mar 31, 2005)

*On Da Fence*

I've been courting E-Tools for months now, and I'm not sure what to do. There's a chance that _Sandstorm _ and other new WotC books won't be made by CMP ever because of their new program dubbed "RPG Toolkit". On their site it mentions all support of E-Tools will cease once RPG Toolkit is out the door.

The reason I'm ansy about this is that RPG Toolkit is not d20 D&D so much as it is a program for 'every RPG system in the world' which is kind of annoying. It makes me feel like I'm paying for functionality for a hundred games I'll never play, just using their "d20" section exclusively.

However, I can't say for sure because info on this is so amazingly scarce! If entering custom stuff into E-Tools was easier, then I'd jump on it in a minute, knowing I'd just keep 'supporting' it myself when a new release came out.  :\ 

-DM Jeff


----------



## Lhorgrim (Mar 31, 2005)

Thanks, talmar.  I did not realize that Codemonkey didn't get pre-release copies of the books.

Don't get me wrong though.  I personally love the program and think it's a breeze to learn to use.  I just wanted to point out that expansions like Sandstorm may take a while to become available as a data set.


----------



## Lhorgrim (Mar 31, 2005)

Try this link for dataset prices.

http://www.codemonkeypublishing.com/xcart/home.php?cat=329

They average about $6.00


----------



## Mynex (Mar 31, 2005)

Rest somewhat easy... Any books up until at least June will be created as data sets for e-Tools.

And as for other content; Dragon & Dungeon Magazines are about to start being created as data sets, there's a few Bastion Titles that will be making an appearance this month, and another larger publisher that I can't say yet... 

Not counting the magazines, there's roughly 25 more data sets for sure, as of this moment, going to me made into Data Sets (an figure 3-10-ish more of WotC on top of that).

As for the "every gaming system under the sun" - The backend code is for that, it won't impact any of the d20 mechanics, and will be totally optional to use/ignore.

The reason we're able to do multiple systems is because of the backend database design side of things primarily... the DB and the code are being designed to be generic.. they'll only do what you tell them to do (or rather what the database and rules files tell the code to do).

And any data sets released for e-Tools will be supported for 2 years after RPGT is released... that means bugs, typo's, and the like will continues to be fixed/updated as need be.


----------



## caudor (Apr 1, 2005)

Thanks Mynex, this thread is where I learned about RPGT (I currently use eTools).  At first, some alarm bells went off in my mind:  all my data sets!  But once I read about the data set conversion time-period, that set my mind at ease.

I don't need flashy, but I do hope it looks good (at least equal to or better than eTools)

Oh, and one more thing...  Thank you Code Monkeys!  I'll be able to create my characters on my Mac, at last!


----------



## mattcolville (Apr 5, 2005)

My experience with E-Tools was wading through a really awful website, spending...too much money on a product I ended up not using at all. I think I spent over $100. I didn't have to, I was just optimistic that it would do what I wanted.

I had this experience mostly; "What is this I'm looking at?" I had that experience navigating their site, their store, their products and add-ons, and then the product itself.

I'm really, really hoping their RPGToolkit thing will do what I want, and I'd be willing to pay a lot for such a thing, but I despair for any professional quality D&D software.


----------



## talmar (Apr 5, 2005)

Mynex said:
			
		

> And as for other content; Dragon & Dungeon Magazines are about to start being created as data sets,




Sweet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dracael (Apr 11, 2005)

My experience with e-tools has been entirely negative. The program is expensive, cumbersome and laggy to run, not customizable, and buggy. It is usable, and I did use it for months, but there are better programs out there and they cost less. One of the best programs out there is DMGenie and I highly recommend you try it (if you haven't already) before you invest tons of money in E-tools. DMGenie provides a 60day free trial so you'll you can try it out without shelling out cash immediately. DMGenie is much less expensive than e-tools (30 dollars) once you consider all of the data sets you have to buy. Also it is entirely customizable (which can be done easily with the help of the yahoo group found on the links page) and adaptable, easy to use, and can do everything. You can run an entire campaign with it once you learn how to use all the features. The only slight negative to this program is that it does take awhile to learn because of the number of features and everything it can do, but if you use the tutorials, FAQ's, etc, you should be able to learn it quickly.

I wouldn't touch e-tools with a ten-foot pole now, and deeply regret that I ever bought it in the first place. DMGenie is worth 30 bucks; E-tools isn't worth the time it will take you to nagivate their user-unfriendly site and drop the program into your shopping cart.


,Dracael


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Apr 11, 2005)

Dracael said:
			
		

> My experience with e-tools has been entirely negative. The program is expensive, cumbersome and laggy to run, not customizable, and buggy. It is usable, and I did use it for months, but there are better programs out there and they cost less. One of the best programs out there is DMGenie and I highly recommend you try it (if you haven't already) before you invest tons of money in E-tools. DMGenie provides a 60day free trial so you'll you can try it out without shelling out cash immediately. DMGenie is much less expensive than e-tools (30 dollars) once you consider all of the data sets you have to buy. Also it is entirely customizable (which can be done easily with the help of the yahoo group found on the links page) and adaptable, easy to use, and can do everything. You can run an entire campaign with it once you learn how to use all the features. The only slight negative to this program is that it does take awhile to learn because of the number of features and everything it can do, but if you use the tutorials, FAQ's, etc, you should be able to learn it quickly.
> 
> I wouldn't touch e-tools with a ten-foot pole now, and deeply regret that I ever bought it in the first place. DMGenie is worth 30 bucks; E-tools isn't worth the time it will take you to nagivate their user-unfriendly site and drop the program into your shopping cart.
> 
> ,Dracael





Ouch... harsh.

To the original poster, I suspect that it really depends on what you are wanting to do with it. I needed something that allowed me to generate NPC's and stat blocks and for me E-Tools was the best of the bunch. The biggest selling feature for me was the "official" book support. I don't have a ton of time to input data myself and really wanted the IP monsters/feats/expansion books and 6.00$ a book is a price I'm willing to pay. Since it's cut my prep time as DM by several hours a week I think it's more than worth it. There are some bugs in it still, but they don't seem to cripple the software.

That said, I'd wait until the RPG Toolkit comes out before buying.

Overall though, I'm happy with it. It works, it's reasonably fast and easy to use. I certainly found it easier to use and more intuitive than some of the campaign management software out there. I'd agree with the previous poster that their website is unprofessional and difficult to navigate but I guess it's... kitchy (sp?) and let's face it, I'm using the program it to make NPCs not browse websites, so I can live with their site as-is.


----------



## kingpaul (Apr 12, 2005)

Dracael said:
			
		

> DMGenie is much less expensive than e-tools (30 dollars) once you consider all of the data sets you have to buy.



However, CMP has the license for WotC's books in dataset form for eTools and PCGen. If you want to put them in DMGenie, you'll have to do that yourself...and that's an option for you to do in eTools and PCGen as well.


			
				Dracael said:
			
		

> Also it is entirely customizable (which can be done easily with the help of the yahoo group found on the links page) and adaptable, easy to use, and can do everything. You can run an entire campaign with it once you learn how to use all the features.



You can do a campaign using eTools as well.


			
				Dracael said:
			
		

> I wouldn't touch e-tools with a ten-foot pole now, and deeply regret that I ever bought it in the first place. DMGenie is worth 30 bucks; E-tools isn't worth the time it will take you to nagivate their user-unfriendly site and drop the program into your shopping cart.



When did you buy eTools? Many improvements have been made to the program since CMP took over the custodianship. And what about their site is user-unfriendly?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Apr 12, 2005)

Is there a 3.5 patch for e-Tools yet?


----------



## kingpaul (Apr 12, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Is there a 3.5 patch for e-Tools yet?



Yes and no. Its not a patch. eTools ships with the 3.0 rule set, per WotC. However, there are 3.5 datasets for sale from CMP available.


----------



## Dracael (Apr 12, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> However, CMP has the license for WotC's books in dataset form for eTools and PCGen. If you want to put them in DMGenie, you'll have to do that yourself...and that's an option for you to do in eTools and PCGen as well.
> 
> You can do a campaign using eTools as well.
> 
> When did you buy eTools? Many improvements have been made to the program since CMP took over the custodianship. And what about their site is user-unfriendly?




True, you can buy the datasets, but the prices add up. Also, theres not that much to add by hand at the end of the day - you add it as you go. Also, DMGenie users have created several yahoo groups and through those can provide you with many of the files you might need.

Etools capabilities as a campaign manager cannot compare to DMGenie's. Beyond the fact that eTools is somewhat laggy as a program - making if difficult to use during a session if thats your style - it is missing nearly all of the features that make DMGenie useful. I do admit that you can use it as a NPC Generator and PC Generator and even Treasure Generator, but beyond that it doesn't offer that much. DMGenie offers more for less.

I have been using E-tools until very recently. I was frustrated by it, but saw it as the best program out there. Then one of my players was telling me about DMGenie, and I figured I'd give it a shot. It suits my needs perfectly and doesn't suffer any of eTools flaws.

Etools is a valid program for NPCgeneration, etc. It is one of the best out there - partly because there are so few. If it suits your purposes then thats great. I just to encourage any potential buyers to try DMGenie first. You can try it for free so its no loss to you and if it suits you, then you've saved money because you don't have to shell out money for eTools and their data sets.

Lastly, I found their site unfriendly because I felt like they never provided enough information about what their product could and couldn't do, why I should want to buy it, etc. It's not really a major gripe, but I figure a company should give you as much information about a product as possible and they don't.

,Dracael


----------



## Chaz (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi all... Been a long time since I commented on E-Tools. Memories...

I gave up on it long ago. I was an original purchaser that waited for the initial release forever. It was disapointing. CMP took it over eventualy, and I had renewed hope. But in the end I gave up. I cant see spending another $100 or more to get up to what I want and then a few $ here a few $ there for more... I just cant afford it.

I really wish I could have kept going with it. I liked it in theory. But Just cant afford the updates. Good luck with yours though if you go with it. I am sorry that I didnt ever get mine the way I wanted after many years of waiting and hoping.

Peace


----------



## kingpaul (Apr 12, 2005)

Chaz said:
			
		

> I gave up on it long ago. I was an original purchaser that waited for the initial release forever. It was disapointing. CMP took it over eventualy, and I had renewed hope. But in the end I gave up. I cant see spending another $100 or more to get up to what I want and then a few $ here a few $ there for more... I just cant afford it.



But with any other generator (other than PCGen), to get the WotC information, you'd have to enter the information in yourself. And that is possible with eTools as well, especailly via eTools Helper. You don't *have* to buy the datasets if you don't want to.


----------



## Majoru Oakheart (Apr 12, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> But with any other generator (other than PCGen), to get the WotC information, you'd have to enter the information in yourself. And that is possible with eTools as well, especailly via eTools Helper. You don't *have* to buy the datasets if you don't want to.



Yes, but I allow the players to use any of the books I own when making their characters and the DMs I play with also allow the same thing.  I hate restricting player's choices based on the fact that the tool that we are using to generate characters doesn't yet have that book available or I didn't feel like paying to download a dataset that had it in it.

I don't currently use any programs for character generation for this one reason.  I used to use PCGen continuously back in the day it had all of the books available at the time built into it.  I still maintain that legally, it's dubious as to whether or not the small amount of information in these datasets actually counts as breaking the copyright.

I was one of the developers of PCGen when they made the deal with WoTC and the code monkeys decided to trash all the datasets at the time and tell everyone on the developer list to get rid of all copies of the datasets and never to distribute them.  I understand that WoTC offered them a deal where they might be able to legally distribute these datasets if they played along and got rid of them temporarily.  I agreed with the decision because I thought they were making a deal to distribute datasets for free by being licensed by WoTC.  It didn't happen that way, they instead got a deal to fix e-tools and sell datasets and became licensed to sell datasets for PCGen as well.  However, the fact that the datasets cost money is what makes them useless to 90% of people who are fairly broke after buying ALL of the books that we need datasets for.

Sorry, I don't mean to sound like a rant.  I still think that sales of e-tools or RPG Toolkit would probably double or triple if the datasets were free, thereby making up the money they'd be making from datasets currently.  Of course, I could be wrong.


----------



## kingpaul (Apr 12, 2005)

Majoru Oakheart said:
			
		

> Yes, but I allow the players to use any of the books I own when making their characters and the DMs I play with also allow the same thing.  I hate restricting player's choices based on the fact that the tool that we are using to generate characters doesn't yet have that book available or I didn't feel like paying to download a dataset that had it in it.



I'm not sure what that has to do with my statement that only datasets are only available for sale for eTools and PCGen, yet you can create the datasets yourself if you wish.


			
				Majoru Oakheart said:
			
		

> I don't currently use any programs for character generation for this one reason.  I used to use PCGen continuously back in the day it had all of the books available at the time built into it.  I still maintain that legally, it's dubious as to whether or not the small amount of information in these datasets actually counts as breaking the copyright.



That was WotC's stand when the board, at the time, sat down with Anthony Valterra, then Brand Manager of D&D.


			
				Majoru Oakheart said:
			
		

> I was one of the developers of PCGen when they made the deal with WoTC and the code monkeys decided to trash all the datasets at the time and tell everyone on the developer list to get rid of all copies of the datasets and never to distribute them.  I understand that WoTC offered them a deal where they might be able to legally distribute these datasets if they played along and got rid of them temporarily.  I agreed with the decision because I thought they were making a deal to distribute datasets for free by being licensed by WoTC.  It didn't happen that way, they instead got a deal to fix e-tools and sell datasets and became licensed to sell datasets for PCGen as well.  However, the fact that the datasets cost money is what makes them useless to 90% of people who are fairly broke after buying ALL of the books that we need datasets for.



You've got some of your statements skewed. The PCGen board had been trying to talk with WotC over the inclusion of the WotC datasets for some time. At GenCon 2002 they were able to do so. During that conversation, Anthony Valterra said that it was WotC's position that PCGen was infringing upon WotC's IP, and, because of that, PCGen would need to remove the WotC IP-related datasets from distribution. It was mentioned at that time that if PCGen became d20 compliant (which it was for a while) that PCGen may be able to once again distribute said datasets. Now, I was also around at this time. It *was* stated that if you had those datasets, you couldn't distribute them because of the IP issues. I don't recall statements saying you had to destroy the copies on your hard drive.

Now, PCGen did not get a deal to fix eTools, that was those folks who run CMP. While there is some overlap in leadership, the two entities are separate in what they do.

I am not an agent of CMP, however, I'm sure that the permission to distribute Wotc IP in the form of datasets comes with a licensing fee. They pass this on to their customers. Also, they pay the folks who create the datasets for them.

And as I said earlier, you can create the material you want yourself without having to buy the datasets.


			
				Majoru Oakheart said:
			
		

> Sorry, I don't mean to sound like a rant.  I still think that sales of e-tools or RPG Toolkit would probably double or triple if the datasets were free, thereby making up the money they'd be making from datasets currently.  Of course, I could be wrong.



On that, I can not comment because I have no knowledge on the marketing/business decisions on these license datasets.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 12, 2005)

Majoru Oakheart said:
			
		

> I still think that sales of e-tools or RPG Toolkit would probably double or triple if the datasets were free, thereby making up the money they'd be making from datasets currently.  Of course, I could be wrong.



Sure, if the price didn't increase to pay for all the "free" datasets. There are a lot of people that don't use everything. I prefer to pay for the sets I will use, not for the sets I won't.
Also, where is the incentive to get each new set out in a timely manner, or at all, if it's not being paid for?


----------



## Chaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Sorry to get this started. Once again I was really all for the Etools working out. I think that if they had released the 3.5 basic upgrade free to all current users of Etools to make up for all the years of trouble, id have probably stuck with it and bought some of the extra data sets and be still using it today. Dont get me wrong, I understand what CMP's situation was But.... oh well its water under the bridge.

Peace


----------



## mattcolville (Apr 13, 2005)

Here's what I'm afraid of. 

CMP has a core of highly informed users to whom it pays attention. The vast majority of potential users are turned away by the byzantine website and less than user-friendly products currently availible.

They release RPGToolkit.

The core users are happy, CMP feels as though they have suceeded.

The website and information is still awful and as a result, lots of people (the ones who aren't already part of their devcommunity) don't use the product. Some of them complain.

CMP ignores them, because their community of supporters are happy.

I think I'd feel a lot better if the people who've come away from their site and products scratching their heads were the ones they listened to, but this doesn't appear to be the case.


----------



## kingpaul (Apr 14, 2005)

mattcolville said:
			
		

> CMP has a core of highly informed users to whom it pays attention. The vast majority of potential users are turned away by the byzantine website and less than user-friendly products currently availible.



You consider both eTools (program and datasets) and PCGen datasets less than user-friendly? Just want to make sure I'm understanding your statements correctly.


			
				mattcolville said:
			
		

> The website and information is still awful and as a result, lots of people (the ones who aren't already part of their devcommunity) don't use the product. Some of them complain.



What about the website is awful? They have the menu on the left hand side.


			
				mattcolville said:
			
		

> CMP ignores them, because their community of supporters are happy.
> 
> I think I'd feel a lot better if the people who've come away from their site and products scratching their heads were the ones they listened to, but this doesn't appear to be the case.



And why do you think that CMP doesn't listen to people?


----------



## thalmin (Apr 14, 2005)

I like ETools, and I thank CMP for making it usable. But I hate their website, though it has gotten better. It is too difficult to find where the datasets are (I don't know if what I'm looking for is a single, a bundle or a combo, I just want to find book ABC.) And I quickly get fed up with their boards. Ask a question, then try to find the answer among the comments about bananas. It can get frustrating.
Don't get me wrong. They are friendly, and they are helpful. But often times they are too playful.
That's me. YMMV


----------



## Nyarlathotep (Apr 14, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I like ETools, and I thank CMP for making it usable. But I hate their website, though it has gotten better. It is too difficult to find where the datasets are (I don't know if what I'm looking for is a single, a bundle or a combo, I just want to find book ABC.) And I quickly get fed up with their boards. Ask a question, then try to find the answer among the comments about bananas. It can get frustrating.
> Don't get me wrong. They are friendly, and they are helpful. But often times they are too playful.
> That's me. YMMV




Agreed with everything.


----------



## kingpaul (Apr 14, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> (I don't know if what I'm looking for is a single, a bundle or a combo, I just want to find book ABC.)



Well, a single is dataset for just one program (eTools or PCGen). Combos are for those datasets that you want for both eTools and PCGen. Bundles are like-minded datasets grouped together for a reduced cost...like the 3.0 mega-bundle, the  Complete Series bundle, etc.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 14, 2005)

That is not explained until after you click on them.


----------



## Mynex (Apr 14, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> I like ETools, and I thank CMP for making it usable. But I hate their website, though it has gotten better. It is too difficult to find where the datasets are (I don't know if what I'm looking for is a single, a bundle or a combo, I just want to find book ABC.) And I quickly get fed up with their boards. Ask a question, then try to find the answer among the comments about bananas. It can get frustrating.
> Don't get me wrong. They are friendly, and they are helpful. But often times they are too playful.
> That's me. YMMV




Clarity and clarification are what you're discussing... that's the main problem, not the actual website itself... am I understanding this correctly?

If so, thank you for being specific what you think the problem is.

For the most part, when people complain about our site, they say it "sucks" or is "unprofessional"... these aren't constructive comments that we can use to improve our site, so they get ignored.

Specific examples, even with "your site sucks and is unprofessional" will get read and addressed because they contain a specific "This is why" statement in them.

While everyone's idea of what is 'professional' and what 'sucks' are different, not everyone will be pleased, but that's just a fact of life that everyone, personal or business, has to content with.

More clarity on things we can (and will) do... losing the 'fun' we have on our forums... not unless our forum posters lose it... that's part of what CMP is, fun... Yes, we're a business, yes we want to make money... but we're also gamers and we also have a sense of humor, so we're going to use it, we're going to allow it, and even encourage it... some people won't/don't like that... sorry, but tongue in cheek is part of who/what we are in our forums.

Regardless of that, no one can deny that there are a host of people (aka fansimians ) that'll get you responses to your questions pretty quickly (and accurately)... 

As for 'banana this' and 'banana that'... the specific forums (bug reports, how do I, etc) are toned down compared to the general areas... that's one of the reasons for the general areas... to actually give our  forum users a place to 'swing about the trees and fling banananas at each other'.

anyways... this went on a bit longer than I meant to... so I'll wrap it up now saying thanks again for the specific comment... we'll get that squared away after this months data release.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 15, 2005)

Thank you, Mynex. Yes, you understand me correctly. Let me agian say, while I may have trouble navigating your site, I really appreciate the work you have done with ETools. You turned a mess into a valuable tool.

I can't wait for the RPGToolkit.


----------



## Olorin (Apr 15, 2005)

I've used ETools since 1.0. The unavailability of datasets that supported my character at the time prevented me from using it regularly for quite a while. (3.5 FR campaign, Dwarven Cleric / Auspician PrC). No support for FRCS, 3.5, Dwarf domain, Auspician PrC, etc. All that data has been released now though, although that game has ended.

Since the 3.5 dataset came out I've used it quite a bit more. All I've purchased for datasets is the 3.5 ruleset, Complete Warrior/Divine and the Eberron campaign book. I'll be getting Complete Arcane and Adventurer when they're released. These sets do a good job of supporting my current character (Eberron campaign, Shifter Ranger going for Weretouched Master PrC).

The interface can be a bit confusing, but once you get used to it it's not bad. I find it useful for maintaining my character, and I've used it a couple times as DM to generate NPCs on the fly. I'm looking forward to RPGToolkit though, for the combat tracking features tied together with character/campaign management.


----------



## Chaz (Apr 17, 2005)

Well I cant right now... But if/when I can afford it I might try getting the upgrade to give me the basic level 3.5 ability. I was always a hopeful fan of the E-Tools project sine years ago when it was still the Master Tools dream... Until I just got tired of waiting/trying. But talking about it again has renewed my intrest a little.

I have some real finalcial troubles at the moment, but I think I will give E-Tools one more shot as soon as I can swing it. 

Anyone know the current price to give me full core 3.5 ability?

And more important... Is it operating at 100% at the basic core 3.5 level?

Thanks. 

Peace


----------



## kingpaul (Apr 17, 2005)

Chaz said:
			
		

> Anyone know the current price to give me full core 3.5 ability?



If by 'core' you mean the 3 main books (PHB, DMG, MM), then its only $6.75 US to buy that dataset bundle ( http://www.codemonkeypublishing.com/xcart/product.php?productid=16786&cat=356&page=1 ).

If you mean all the 3.5 datasets that are currently available for purchase, including the core set, then you're talking over $100 US right now, plus however many more 3.5 books WotC will be coming out with that will be made into eTools datasets.

Once RPG Toolkit comes out (slated for 2Q05), all new development for eTools ceases. There will be a window of time to allow for the free conversion of eTools or PCGen datasets over to RPGT datasets. The current eTools datasets will be maintained for a period of two years from RPGT's release date.


			
				Chaz said:
			
		

> And more important... Is it operating at 100% at the basic core 3.5 level?



Once again, if by 'core', you mean the 3 main books, I know that they ironed out many of the issues (templates being the largest, IMO, one). Are there still issues? Yes, but I think they're now minor ones.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 17, 2005)

kingpaul said:
			
		

> If by 'core' you mean the 3 main books (PHB, DMG, MM), then its only $6.75 US to buy that dataset bundle .



Plus the $30 to purchase E-Tools itself, if you don't already have it.


----------



## Chaz (Apr 17, 2005)

Ok thanks guys. And yes by "core" i mean the core "basic" set, just like i said.

Do you know what the 'small things' in the "basic core" set that need to be 'ironed out' still are?

Thanks again   

Peace


----------



## Chaz (Apr 26, 2005)

Hmm ok thanks. 

Peace


----------



## DM_Fiery_Fist (Apr 26, 2005)

We use eTools quite a bit in our tabletop game and we've invested a great deal of time and money into it.  I've got several players who are good at entering in custom stuff and we can have a book "entered" into eTools on our own in a good period of time.  However, we often do still buy the data sets, as it's difficult to get everything to work just right.  

eTools is the perfect thing for a DM.  It's use for a player might not be as great, but I'd still say it's worth the money.  One of the biggest benefits is that it gives us a good database to work off of...we have an index of feats from all sorts of books, which helps out tremendously.  I'd recomend the purchase.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 26, 2005)

Chaz said:
			
		

> Ok thanks guys. And yes by "core" i mean the core "basic" set, just like i said.
> 
> Do you know what the 'small things' in the "basic core" set that need to be 'ironed out' still are?
> 
> ...



One of the small things is the inability to create your own classes using just E-Tools. But Davin's ETHelper (a free download) takes care of that.


----------



## thalmin (Apr 26, 2005)

For what it's worth, I use it extensively in my campaign, which is populated by races of my own, and classes of my own. I guess one problem I have is there is no way to give a one-time bonus to skill points without the program trying to take them back at the next level. Nor can you raise the ceiling on allowed ranks for a skill. (I do play by some different rules.)


----------



## Breakdaddy (Apr 27, 2005)

ETools is a wonderful resource which I use extensively to prepare for any and all of my D&D games. I have purchased several addons and have found them to be well-supported and mostly accurate. Those that arent accurate at first are quickly fixed and readily available from the website.


----------



## Chaz (Apr 28, 2005)

thalmin said:
			
		

> One of the small things is the inability to create your own classes using just E-Tools. But Davin's ETHelper (a free download) takes care of that.




Ok thanks thalmin, sounds like the same problems from the old days. Not much change then on that in all this time. I remember Davins ET-Helper well.
Thanks for taking the time to get back to me. Good to see names I remember from the old ET days to.

Peace


----------



## thalmin (Apr 28, 2005)

At this point I would pass on E-Tools and wait for the RPG Toolkit, due this convention season.


----------



## ZuulMoG (May 28, 2005)

I just got one question...

How the heck do you install a new dataset?! #$^#$%@#$%#


----------



## talmar (May 31, 2005)

ZuulMoG said:
			
		

> I just got one question...
> 
> How the heck do you install a new dataset?! #$^#$%@#$%#




Once a dataset is purchased you are email a link to download the dataset.  Once downloaded all you have to do is unzip the download and run the executable.


----------

